# Craft Shop



## schhemz (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi All, does anyone know of any Craft shops in the area Estepona - Fuengirola, I live in Marbella so if anyone knows of any here that would be of more help but any suggestions welcome.

I am looking for things like Fabric, Buttons, Fabric paints etc ....

Thnaks in Advance ! x


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I hesitate to reply because the info I have is so poor...but might be worth a try if you're desperate!

A few months ago, I was coming down from the Marbella bus station in a taxi, heading vaguely in the Represso Park direction, We were on a wide road and on the right hand side there was a large craft shop. I had forgotten all about it until I saw your post but at the time I had planned to go back sometime and see if it was actually still in business. It was quite big and the name must have beeen quite obvious, or I would not have known what it was with my limited Spanish.

Not much help I know, but we were close to the bus station, and it was a wide street. I could probably find it if I was in Spain but I can''t work it out on google map! However, you could have a drive round and narrow it down, bearing in mind there are only a few wide roads where the traffic system allows you to drive in that direction! 

The only other thing I remember is a restaurant a couple of doors further down which must
have been called Alhambra, or something similar, because we were going to visit Granada that weekend!

Only other suggestion is Chinese Bazaars and Euro shops.

Hope someone else has better suggestions!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Spain doesnt seem to do craft shops that well ....... the only one I really know of is well away from you in Guadalest


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Yikes, just re-read that - the shop was on the left coming down from the bus station, not the right.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not in your area either but we have a beads & buttons shop in Chiclana for making your own earrings etc, so they do exist. 

The Bricor chain (up-market DIY) have a good range of specialist craft paints and other stuff, and the Chinese bazaars are worth checking out. I got an unpainted wooden jewellery box there which I jazzed up with acrylic paints.

The old fashioned haberdasheries (mercerias) are also worth a look for braid etc.

Although you might not see everything you want in one shop, I bet you will be able to get everything you need here.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

PS check the local mercadillo (street market) for cheap fabric offcuts!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> PS check the local mercadillo (street market) for cheap fabric offcuts!


Good idea, I've seen quite a lot of fabric - and some haberdashery - in the Marbella Monday morning market.


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

myfabrics.co.uk ship to Spain, some bargin fabrics on there, they sell buttons too. Apart from buying online, the only fabric shop I know is El Kilo in Malaga

EL KILO
KILOTEX S.A.
Tejidos: Establecimientos
Calle Liborio Garcia, 8
Málaga
29005 MÁLAGA Málaga
Teléfono: 952 21 53 38


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

What a great shop for fabrics !!!


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Ate these not advertising threads?


----------



## schhemz (Nov 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> I hesitate to reply because the info I have is so poor...but might be worth a try if you're desperate!
> 
> A few months ago, I was coming down from the Marbella bus station in a taxi, heading vaguely in the Represso Park direction, We were on a wide road and on the right hand side there was a large craft shop. I had forgotten all about it until I saw your post but at the time I had planned to go back sometime and see if it was actually still in business. It was quite big and the name must have beeen quite obvious, or I would not have known what it was with my limited Spanish.
> 
> ...




Hi All , Sorry I have been trying to reply for ages ! but I have had problems logging on, I drove past the shop you are talking about, planning on going in tomorrow, thanks everyone for the advice, I will also try the markets !


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

schhemz said:


> Hi All , Sorry I have been trying to reply for ages ! but I have had problems logging on, I drove past the shop you are talking about, planning on going in tomorrow, thanks everyone for the advice, I will also try the markets !



So glad you managed to find it - which street is it?

Hope you find some good stuff - do let me know how it is!


----------

